# Throughout history...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Throughout history and in every culture there is always that one chicken!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes it's nice to know when a piece like this was done. If in the way back machine as this format implies it really shows how we all faced some of the same challenges with the feathered ones.


----------



## Sardonyx#1 (9 mo ago)

Looks like he's training his Dao of rooster combat.


----------

